
IE9 Preview with hardware acceleration - BenS
http://blogs.msdn.com/ie/archive/2010/05/05/html5-and-same-markup-second-ie9-platform-preview-available-for-developers.aspx
======
zaatar
Some useful links:

Updated test drive site: <http://www.ietestdrive.com/>

Updated tests on the IE Test Center:
<http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink?LinkID=110283>

IE PP Developer's Guide: <http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/ie/ff468705.aspx>

Channel 9 Video Interviews: <http://channel9.msdn.com/posts/Charles/>

If you've got any feedback/bugs to report, I'd be happy to hear them. My
contact information in on my profile if you prefer to ping me privately.
thanks! :)

~~~
jim_dot
I guess Apple has some level of hardware acceleration going on with Safari
4... Browser flip is running at around 60 fps, the flickr app does slow down
but not as severely as the video shows. The scrolling text doesn't really work
at all though hah. (13" MBP)

------
amix
Let the battle of hardware accelerated graphics begin! I don't think Google,
Apple or Mozilla can ignore this as it's a major advancement for web.

I can only imagine what kind of interfaces, games and applications will be
possible with hardware accelerated graphics, blazing fast JavaScript and
HTML5! We are in for a fun ride :-)

------
mmastrac
Are the CSS/HTML enhancements finally making it into Quirks mode in these new
IE releases as well? That was one of the worst issues with IE8 and 7 for us as
a company that builds widgets and scripts that need to work on every page on
the web.

We're stuck without guaranteed support for position:fixed on any IE version
because we can't guarantee that the underlying page uses a modern DOCTYPE.

~~~
zaatar
Huh? Quirks mode is never going to change; by definition, it is to maintain
backwards compatibility. If a webpage was coded back in 2000, we don't want to
break those pages simply because a more modern version of the browser is
available.

See: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quirks_mode#Overview>

If you want to check for a browser version, there are some best practices
around it. This should help:
[http://blogs.msdn.com/ie/archive/2009/03/12/site-
compatibili...](http://blogs.msdn.com/ie/archive/2009/03/12/site-
compatibility-and-ie8.aspx)

In summary, use object detection when possible, and if that does not work for
you, use something similar to:

    
    
      <!--[if lte IE 7]> 
        <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" src="ie.css" /> 
      <![endif]-->

